# Jester - herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!



## elroy

*Es ist kaum zu glauben, *
*dass Du erst 18 Jahre alt bist! *​ 
Alles 
Gute 
und 
Liebe 
zum 
Geburtstag! ​ 
   ​ 
* Für Dich *​


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mein Lieber!! Viele Glueckwunschungen zu diesem besonderen Tag und viel Spass fuer heute!!


----------



## Henryk

Alles Gute.


----------



## jester.

Vielen Dank euch dreien


----------



## Jana337

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! *


----------



## geve

*Bon anniversaire Jester !*

Il est encore trop tôt pour ça... Ça, c'était l'année dernière... Ah - voilà ce qu'il faut faire !


----------



## jester.

Dékuji, Jano 

Merci, Gève


----------



## Thomas1

*Hi Jester,*​ 

*Unfortunately, I can't say anything in German but I'd like to wish you wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin! *​


----------



## jester.

Thomas1 said:


> *Hi Jester,*​
> 
> *Unfortunately, I can't say anything in German but I'd like to wish you wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin! *​



	Dziękuję bardzo. To jest bardzo miłe z ciebie. 

(Naprawdę nie wiem polski, wykorzystałem on-line-tłumacz.)


----------



## heidita

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch aus dem schönen Madrid!


----------



## Whodunit

Das kann nicht sein! Ich habe deinen Geburtstag verpasst? 

Deswegen soll mein Glückwunsch jedoch nicht minder herzlich ausfallen:

*Alles Gute zu deinem 18. Geburtstag! Jetzt darfst du endlich allein mit dem Auto rumcruisen und legal starke Alks trinken. *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oh oh ! Je n'avais pas vu que c'était officiel : ... ! 
Nous attendons tes nouvelles questions d'adulte sur le FS.


----------



## Rayines

¡Oh, congratulations for your youth, jester, and *your participation in the forum*! <<<<<<(Click here)


----------



## jester.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oh oh ! Je n'avais pas vu que c'était officiel : ... !
> Nous attendons tes nouvelles questions d'adulte sur le FS.



On va voir  Merci pour le livre.



Rayines said:


> ¡Oh, congratulations for your youth, jester, and *your participation in the forum*! <<<<<<(Click here)



Muchísimas gracias


----------

